# At what point should I contact my GP (cold/flu/virus related)



## blue skies (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm sure this has been asked 100 times before.

I had an annoying cough which started last Weds, then continued till yesterday when I started to feel worse - shivery, achey, eyes aching and last night had horrible night sweats and shivers.  Took my temp at the worst of it and it surprised me by coming back "normal" (37.0) the way I felt I expected it to be much raised.  When I take a paracetamol (just one) it knocks the shivering and aching on the head for a good 4+ hours.  I've taken 2 doses today, 8 hours apart, and otherwise have carried the day on normally (so in other words, I feel like I can't be that ill!).  However, tonight my nose has started running like mad so my conculsion is it's probably just the start of a pesky cold.....

But there is still that voice of doubt which keeps saying "what if it's the start of flu......" which I know can be more serious when pregnant. 

Should I bother to consult my GP over something like this? Is it best to play safe or just assume it's a cold? I never really understand when to draw the line.

Also, I was due to have the flu vaccine tomorrow, and I presume they won't allow me to have it now I have a cold?

Thanks

Sophie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You are fine to have two paracetamol at a time, no more than 8 in 24 hours. If it carries on over the next few days and doesn't improve or worsens, see the gp. They may still do the flu jab on Friday, give them a ring on Thursday and explain how you are at that time, and they will advise you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

